# #2 recurring miscarriage can't get past 9 weeks HELP



## justwaiting

:cry:Help me find an answer
I found out 2 days a ago that I had lost our baby again for the second time. I was 10wks pg exactly and aside from my nausea having disappeared and a sense that I was not pregnant anymore all my other symptoms were still there and still are. All I get is spotting when i wipe, no cramping not heavy bleeding nothing. Can someone help me with what might happen at 8-9wks that could cause my babies to die? I know at about 9-10wks the embryo turns into a fetus but I don't make it that far I don't think. I could pass off the first one 5 months ago as just one of those things but 2 at the same gestation in the exact same way, has me worried and sure there is something wrong:cry: I don't know how I'm gonna do this again but atleast hearing your experiences and possible causes before I can get back to the dr might help me get through the next 7 days.


----------



## firsttimer1

:hugs: Hun, i dont know... but im so so sorry xxxx :hugs:


----------



## coco84

sorry for your loss hun, i just had my second MMC at the start of the month both have been around 8 weeks, i just had all the blood tests taken and i'm waiting on results. can you ask your docs for these? my doc says there is not point in waiting till 3rd MC and is testing now.

I think blood clotting can be a common problem that can be treated. :)


----------



## justwaiting

Thank you coc84 and I'm so sorry for ur loss too, please keep me updated on ur results. Mmc are horrible i read they are really rare have u heard that too?
I will be asking my doc to run tests and sent me to a gyno/ob for testing and monitoring when I do fall again.
I'm reading all I can on causes. I just want to know why so bad, I'm healthy, eat well a few kgs bigger than ideal but only about 5kg, I exercise, I ate everything I should and only a little I shouldn't out of confusion, I'm a good wife, friends daughter etc, as we all are I'm a good person, I just can't get the why out of my head. The worst part I saw a hb at 5.4wks of 125 and heard one at about 8 weeks, 2 weeks later baby measures about 6 weeks, how the hell does that work?


----------



## coco84

Oh i have had all the statisitcs thrown at me, after my first MMC they said MMC was very rare and i was going to have a problem free pregnancy next time.....um no! my second MMC had some brown spotting and went for scan, it was identical twins, same sac and placenta, was told this type of twin only happens in 2% of twin pregnancies and it very rare....PAH i hate statistics :(

so 2 MMC and 2 D&C later here i am. Had all the bloods done 2 weeks ago, babies sent for genetic testing and hubby had his blood taken for chromosome analysis. 

Hope you get the tests done soon. xx


----------



## Round2

I'm sorry for your losses and unfortunately I know exactly how you are feeling. I too, have had two MMC, 8.5 and 9.5 weeks. Both times I saw a healthy hearbeat just days before they died.

I have a known blood clotting disorder and my FS, OBGYN and hemotologist all think it is unrelated. All three believe that it is just bad luck - genetically malformed each time. I know it's hard believe this and I struggle every day trying to believe it myself. I think all you can do is to educate yourself. Push your doctors to get specific tests done. Find out preventitive treatments and demand them if you think they are necessary. Ask as many questions as possible and don't let your doctors blow you off.

I know how fustrating it is. My OB basically laughed at me after my 8 week scan last time. He told me that he was certain everything would be okay and that I was being paranoid. He said that my risks at that point were so low, that I shouldn't worry. Then when I did miscarry, he said - "well you know this really is a common thing, it happens so often that you shouldn't be suprised!".


----------



## LunaBean

Im so sorry..Ive lost 6 babies all before 8 weeks and dont know why..I hope you get some answers soon :hugs:


----------



## justwaiting

luna bean I couldn't imagine going through this 6 times, after 2 I'm looking for a hole to crawl into and die. How do u get through it?
i have made an appointment with my dr for next week to start the process of looking into this. i also cancelled my booking with the birthing centre and my next 2 ultrasounds, I think I'm still in shock but making those calls was so painful. I've been researching reasons and not coming up with much but I think I'm looking for a miracle cure, something that will ensure this will never happen again. I still can't believe how many woman are going through the same thing and have so many times. Life is just not fair sometimes


----------



## Andypanda6570

I am so sorry for your loss :cry: I hope you get some news from the doctor, it could just be a coincidence.
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## justwaiting

Thanks, i'm a little sceptical that its a coincidence after 2 at the same time but I will be looking into it, i can't believe I lost to just by chance it hurts to much to think they died because of that I personally need there to be a reason


----------



## Andypanda6570

justwaiting said:


> Thanks, i'm a little sceptical that its a coincidence after 2 at the same time but I will be looking into it, i can't believe I lost to just by chance it hurts to much to think they died because of that I personally need there to be a reason

I needed a reason to but did not get one :cry: I lost Ava at 18 weeks 8 weeks ago and the cells didn't grow so i just don't know for sure what happened. I also have 3 boys 20,17 and 11 and I am 40 and it kills me that this pregnancy was not even planned and finally I get my little girl and now she is gone. It's SO unfair 
xoxoxo:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## justwaiting

Andypanda6570 said:


> justwaiting said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, i'm a little sceptical that its a coincidence after 2 at the same time but I will be looking into it, i can't believe I lost to just by chance it hurts to much to think they died because of that I personally need there to be a reason
> 
> I needed a reason to but did not get one :cry: I lost Ava at 18 weeks 8 weeks ago and the cells didn't grow so i just don't know for sure what happened. I also have 3 boys 20,17 and 11 and I am 40 and it kills me that this pregnancy was not even planned and finally I get my little girl and now she is gone. It's SO unfair
> xoxoxo:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I'm so sorry for ur loss Andypandy, losing early is hard enough I couldn't imagine what ur going through. What type of testing did they do on you?
It is so unfair, atleast a reason would give us someone to blame, it just happened is such a cruel thing.:hugs:


----------



## justwaiting

just got back from the Dr, she has sent of for Hcg to make sure it's dropping, hormone tests, chromosome tests, vitamin tests, thyroid tests, blood clotting tests and some other test, she has also sent me for an US to check everything is how it should be and make sure they left nothing behind after d&c. she is also giving me a referal to a fertility clinic for after I get the results back, so we can start correcting any issues if any are found and close monitoring for if/when we get pg again. feeling good about this and confident that we are being proactive in sorting this out. I can't believe I am having to do this to have a baby, never imagined it would be this hard or that i would need to go to a fertility clinic to have a baby. But if I end up with a beautiful baby soon it'll be worth it.


----------



## coco84

Thats great news just waiting, feels good to know the health service is looking after you. We have had these tests 3 weeks ago and waiting on results. let us know how yours go. xx


----------



## justwaiting

coco84 said:


> Thats great news just waiting, feels good to know the health service is looking after you. We have had these tests 3 weeks ago and waiting on results. let us know how yours go. xx

Did they give u any idea how long they might take? My Dr just said it could take awhile but didn't really give me an idea.
How are you going coco? how are you feeling?


----------



## coco84

I'm ok hun, just plodding along waiting for AF to show up. 

here are the timescales my Dr gave me - 
Fetus Karotyping - up to 8 weeks
Chromosome testing on me and OH - 6-8 weeks
Clotting - just a few weeks
Full blood count, hormones, thyroid, everything else really - 1 week

But i will get all the results at my consultant appointment on 8th June so this is 8 weeks atter D&C.

How are you doing?

x


----------



## Khadijah-x

Sorry for your loss huni x

I just had 2nd miscarriage, 1st at 8 weeks 4 days but that wasnt detected until 12 week scan and yesterdays miscarriage at 8 weeks 1 day, I feel just like you that my babies just cant get past that stage!

Like other posters said, I would get onto them about just simply running some tests, your not asking for fertility treatment costing gosh knows what its just a few simple tests which im sure they should! Why let us lose 3 babies to then test! Once is bad enough! It could be a simple problem that a tablet can solve. Im getting onto my doc this week some time about running some tests. I pray he does! xx

Good luck with that too huni xx


----------



## justwaiting

They have run the tests and I am just now waiting my doc will call me once all is in. I made an appointment with fetility dr today but thats not until the end of August so far away, I hope to be pg before then and will use an obstetrician next time for closer monitoring and possible treatments to help prevent mc. i know if it's going to happen again it will no matter what I do but I wanna give myself the best chance of holding a baby iin my arms next year. 
OH has gone from being so supportive to last night telling me I should stop thinking and researching stuff, and just get on with it. i couldn't believe he said that, he has barely said a thing about any of it either time. He doesn't understand whats going on and has no desire to find out and is the same when I'm pg, he has this ability to just push things aside and forget about it. I find it so frusterating that he wont talk to me and takes out his anger on me because i'm trying to find out why and get us a healthy baby. I feel like I'm letting him down and that he blames me


----------



## coco84

I think men find it really hard to understand, its not thier body and i research all the time, i feel like its my body letting babies down and i want to find out everything about it :(


----------



## justwaiting

how is everyone going, coco have you heard back about ur tests?


----------



## madmax

Just waiting, I am in the same boat as you! MMC at the same time. Unfortunately as I have just turned 37 and have "only" had 2 mcs they wont do a damn thing for me over here in Blighty!
I have been to see a private consultant and he said to me asprin 75mg daily! won't do any harm might just do the trick!
I am blessed with 2 children aged 15 and 5 but would dearly love to have a child with my DH!
TBH have had so much stress the past two years and have not really been looking after ourselves properly, I actually had so much stress I stopped ovulating and thought I was going into the perimenopause!!!!!!!!! Not so!!!!
I have put myself and DH on 3 month plan with A supplement treatment from the Natural health practice and I have accupuncture. The supplements are expensive but I really feel that I do not absorb folic acid, probably due to my high vino intake over the past 2 years! (never while pregnant!)
I have put on a post what my consultant said, believe it or not and I know it's hard but he is top of his field and says that he truly believes we have been very unlucky.
I am so glad you are getting the specialist help you deserve. NEVER EVER give up! I don't I'm too stubborn!!!!:hugs:


----------

